# new grow room



## flyhi (Nov 27, 2006)

for a 1st timer should i b able 2 get a half good set up 4 say £800, let me know plz


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

flyhi said:
			
		

> for a 1st timer should i b able 2 get a half good set up 4 say £800, let me know plz


*How much is that in US dollars? *


----------

